# excel einbinden



## JavaPresident (7. Jan 2013)

heyo

mal eine kleine frage.
ich habe da eine excel datei mit 9 spalten und x zeilen.
ich würde jetzt gerne (beispielsweise) aus den zellen B2 bis G2 die werte lesen

die daten kann ich in einem String,Vector,List,was-auch-immer speichern oder halt als txt-datei.
ich benötige die werte aber um sie mit den werten in einer xml zu vergleichen.

wie kann ich das am besten und einfachsten umsetzen?

danke schonmal für die antworten =)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Jan 2013)

ich würde dafür Apache POI nehmen.


----------



## JavaPresident (7. Jan 2013)

ich hab schon einen anderen weg gefunden
ich speichere die datei einfach als csv und lese die als txt ein


----------

